# لتنعيم وتكثيف وتطويل الشعر وحل جميع مشاكل الشعر .. الكميه محدووده ..



## ابو الفهد (15 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

زيت الحشيش الاصلي الطبيعي 
فوائده ..
تطويل الشعر تنعيم الشعر تكثيف الشعر انبات فراغات الشعر والدقن 
ايقاف تساقط الشعر ازالة القشره نهائياً اعطاء الشعر لمعته الطبيعيه .
ماله مضار او مضاعفات ( طبيعي واصلي )
النتائج خلال شهر ، الاستعمال مره يومياً يترك على الشعر 5 ساعات 
لون الزيت = عشبي ( اخضر ) 

التوصيل مجاناً سواء داخل الرياض او شحن مع فيديكس خارج الرياض 
حجم العلبه = 300 مل 

سعر العلبه = 700 ريال 
عرض على ثلاث علب 1800 ريال 
اذا ما فاد ارجع لك المبلغ *

للطلب 0549009471


----------

